# Just submitted my petition



## jpointer (Apr 2, 2014)

I've just submitted my petition last week and I couldn't be more excited to see what happens from here!

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JMW (Apr 2, 2014)

Good luck brother-to-be! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpointer (Apr 2, 2014)

JMW said:


> Good luck brother-to-be!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks! 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jmiluso (Apr 2, 2014)

One thing you will learn if elected is patience. The process could take a while, but don't lose faith and good luck.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (Apr 2, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## RubedoLeonis (Apr 3, 2014)

Good luck! Listen to what Mr jmiluso has to say, patience is a key virtue. I am soon to be receiving my 1st degree and I started the process well over a year ago.


----------



## erikr02 (Apr 7, 2014)

Good luck patience is a virtue 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## erikr02 (Apr 7, 2014)

I took 6 months and finally a master mason as of sat 5 April 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JCmasonSquared (Apr 7, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


Part upon the square.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 27, 2014)

Congratulations. How far along are you now?


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 27, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## jpointer (Sep 4, 2014)

I have been raised to the sublime degree of master mason! That was on June 16th


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 4, 2014)

jpointer said:


> I have been raised to the sublime degree of master mason! That was on June 16th



Congratulations, Brother, welcome to the Fraternity! Are you going to get in line? I did, right away. 

Whatever you do, enjoy and learn.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 5, 2014)

jpointer said:


> I have been raised to the sublime degree of master mason! That was on June 16th


Congratulations! I am new myself being raised 04 August.


----------



## jpointer (Sep 5, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 5, 2014)

jpointer said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you brother.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats, it's an awesome journey!


----------



## Radical540 (Sep 8, 2014)

MaineMason said:


> Congratulations, Brother, welcome to the Fraternity! Are you going to get in line? I did, right away.
> 
> Whatever you do, enjoy and learn.


In line for what? (spaghetti dinner?)
I'm confused.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 8, 2014)

Radical540 said:


> In line for what?



The line of progressive officer chairs.  One of the best experiences I've had is entering the line from the gate and progressing through the chairs one year at a time.


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 8, 2014)

I just saw that, thanks for clarifying that for the new Brother. As advice for anyone "working the chairs" or "in line", pay close attention and study what the other officers do and say in ritual. If, like me, you're in a lodge where you're growing, you'll need to pay attention. Also to Stewards: learn the lectures!


----------



## Radical540 (Sep 10, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> The line of progressive officer chairs.  One of the best experiences I've had is entering the line from the gate and progressing through the chairs one year at a time.


That seems like a pretty aggressive process and I suppose that also assumes nobody else is vying for "the next chair" -  otherwise, in a decent size lodge it seems like it could take years!?


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 10, 2014)

Radical540 said:


> That seems like a pretty aggressive process and I suppose that also assumes nobody else is vying for "the next chair" -  otherwise, in a decent size lodge it seems like it could take years!?



In many lodges it is more common to skip chairs to fill holes than it is to sit the same chair more than one year to give the brothers behind you time to catch up.  I think of the line like a conveyor belt that produces one PM per year.  Not all officers who enter the line complete the entire sequence so some have to skip chairs.  Having to repeat chairs to let brothers catch up is a worse sign for lodge health than having to skip chairs to make up for a brother who fell out of the line.

My first pass through the line didn't include either a skip or a repeat - JS pro tem, SS, JD, SD, JW, SW, WM, sideliner and degree team member.  I considered that ideal.

My second pass included both - JD, skip, JW, skip, WM, repeat WM, TL, SD, skip, SW, consolidate with another lodge for lack of new members entering the line, sideliner and degree team member.  The fact that I had to skip meant brothers were falling out of the line.  The fact that I had to repeat to give a borther time to catch up was a bad sign.  The fact that I had to cycle back into the line was a very bad sign.  Choosing the right lodge to consolidate with to form a healthy lodge is very important.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 13, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> The line of progressive officer chairs.  One of the best experiences I've had is entering the line from the gate and progressing through the chairs one year at a time.


I had originally decided that I did not want to go through the line right off the bat. I have changed my mind and look forward to it. I really want to learn the rituals.


----------

